# acta de instrucción de derechos



## MSA2010

¡Hola a todos!

Necesito ayuda, por favor. Estoy traduciendo del español al alemán un ACTA DE INSTRUCCIÓN DE DERECHOS AL PERJUDICADO U OFENDIDO y no sé del todo si debo traducir este nombre como Rechtsmittelbelehrung o como Rechtsbehelfsbelehrung .

¿Alguien tiene idea sobre el tema?

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Liam Lew's

Sólo hablo un poco de español. Por eso no entiendo la frase "ACTA DE INSTRUCIÓN DE DERECHOS AL PERJUDICADO" y no puedo traducir la frase. Quizás una otra persona puede ayudarte.

Pero sé qué los frases "Rechtsmittelbelehrung" y "Rechtsmittelbehlfsbelehrung" son igual. Rechtmittelbehlehrung es el alemán de Austria y Rechtsbehlfsbelehrung es el alemán de Alemaña.


----------



## MSA2010

Hallo Liam!

Du kannst ruhig auf Deutsch antworten. Vielen Dank für deine Erklärung über diese zwei Begriffe.


----------



## ayuda?

l De buenas a primeras,  no afirmo saberlo todo con exactitud, puesto que sí es algo técnico; más que nada, son solo unas sugerencias. Sin embargo,te comparto mis opiniones y trato de ayudarte en lo que pueda. Si  no te convienen las sugerencias, al menos puede resultar que otro forero te dé la respuesta adecuada después de ver lo que hemos puesto. Es solo un inicio. Y si la traducción al inglés acierta, puede que puedas acudir al foro alemán con eso.  



*un ACTA DE INSTRUCCIÓN DE DERECHOS ALPERJUDICADO [U OFENDIDO]:*

*En alemán:* Mi intento de aclarar lo que quieres decir:
Beweisaufnahme des Geschädigten [ Das Recht auf die Beweisaufnahme von der verletzten Partei]  
Beweisaufnahme= ein Protokoll erstellen und dies dem Gericht zur Verfügung stellen [etwa eine Anklage]
Es decir, obtención de pruebas/examen de pruebas 

*< ... >*

Déjame saber si es, en efecto, lo que procuras decir.
Espero que te haya sido de ayuda??


----------



## MSA2010

Muchas gracias por tus buenas intenciones de ayudarme, pero no se trata de ese tipo de documento. No es un documento donde se recojan pruebas. 

No te preocupes. Gracias igualmente


----------



## Sowka

Wikipedia gibt denselben Unterschied an wie Liam Lew's:


> Als *Rechtsbehelfsbelehrung* (in Österreich auch *Rechtsmittelbelehrung*), bezeichnet man die Belehrung des oder der Adressaten eines Verwaltungsaktes oder einer Gerichtsentscheidung über ihm oder ihnen zustehende Möglichkeiten, die behördliche oder gerichtliche Entscheidung anzufechten.



Wenn die Definition mit der Definition des spanischen Ausdrucks übereinstimmt, dann musst Du nur noch schauen, ob Dein Text eher im bundesdeutschen oder eher im österreichischen Kontext verwendet werden soll.


----------



## MSA2010

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort Sowka!!!

*Anmerkung der Moderatorin:* Das neue Thema "acciones penales" wurde in diesen neuen Thread abgespalten.


----------



## ayuda?

No creo que todo el mundo sepa lo que es un ACTA DE INSTRUCCIÓN DE DERECHOS AL PERJUDICADO. 
Aunque parece muy fácil la frase, quizá nos puedes describir más en detalle cómo es, ya que a fin de cuentas son términos legales, y para entenderlos, a veces hace falta aclararlo para que nos enteremos mejor de lo que es. Muchas veces no se expresan de la misma forma—al  pie de la palabra, digo. Tal vez vale la pena.


----------

